# Not the best video ever...but for those interested in nail grinding...



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I made a quick video for my mom so she can see how to grind her chi's nails...thought I'd post it here since people have seemed interested in possibly using this method. Tracy (Brody'smom) told me about this method, and I LOVE IT..I love how short and awesome their nails look. It's absolutely wonderful. The grinder is only $10 at Harbor Freight Tools (http://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/rotary-tools/80-piece-rotary-tool-kit-97626.html).

The video is kinda goofy, but oh well 

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOy-5tP8Vyg

Summary of Steps

--Ensure proper extensions are installed on the tool
--Have someone help you. Have them hold the dog's paw firmly so they can't jerk it away from you.
--Hold one toe/nail at a time, and file it as short as you can. 
--Repeat for all nails.
--Treats make this more pleasant at first!
--Repeat process approximately once a week until your dog's nails are the desired length, then you can do it every other week to maintain.

--The quick (part of your dog's nail that can bleed if you cut it) will recede into the nail, allowing the nails to be shorter than they currently have been able to be. I've never made a dog's nails bleed using this method...if you get too close, they deffo will let you know!


I love how short their nails are now...and there never are any "owwies" from clipping nails


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I may have to try this, my girls HATE the nail clipper and their quicks are so long, it doesn't even look like I clip their nails.  

I did buy that dog trimmer thing that was all the rage; the "As seen on TV" one...can't remember the name. I tried with Britney and she didn't like it so much, but I never really was repetitive with trying it on her, and I also didn't have help holding her down OR any treats to offer her.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Great video! Your pups are so cute. hehe 

We clip & then grind just because the pedi paws we have takes FOREVER to grind. I really need a different grinding tool so I'll have to check out the one you posted! Also, I do my pups nails by myself. I put them on their backs in my lap, hold their paw with one hand & grind with the other. Works pretty well since when hubby is here they are more anxious about it so he'd be no help. LOL 

Anyway, thanks for sharing! I think that will be very helpful to a lot of people.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, I admire your efforts  but, I'll let the Groomer do this. 
Believe me, Tabitha and Jerry are far better off! LOL!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> awww, I admire your efforts  but, I'll let the Groomer do this.
> Believe me, Tabitha and Jerry are far better off! LOL!


Hehehe...awe, don't blame ya! You can see in the video I'm trying to do it myself and they keep pulling their naughty little paws away. Glad you have a groomer that does a good job...!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> I may have to try this, my girls HATE the nail clipper and their quicks are so long, it doesn't even look like I clip their nails.
> 
> I did buy that dog trimmer thing that was all the rage; the "As seen on TV" one...can't remember the name. I tried with Britney and she didn't like it so much, but I never really was repetitive with trying it on her, and I also didn't have help holding her down OR any treats to offer her.


Laurel's were REALLY long when I started on her and now they are normal. I just made sure I did it every week. It takes a little getting used to for them...and you! But OMG, I so prefer it to clipping, where I just cringe waiting to hit a quick. Just apply steady pressure for a few seconds on each nail and boom, you're done! I would do the first nail or two until they show slight discomfort, that way you know how short you can make all of them. A week later the quick will have receded a bit allowing you to make them a tiny bit shorter


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the video.  That was helpful to see, I am ordering that grinder asap. And I figure I need to start while Leila is still young.
Have you done bryco's nails yet? I tried using the emery board on leila's the other day right after the vet cut them and they are so small..like around. I was afraid i'd break one off. Maybe it's cause she's young. Anyway she wasn't diggin' it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome video, Kristi! Thanks for posting it!

It's so funny that you should mention this as I was just talking to Tracy yesterday and telling her how happy I am that I finally got Roo to come around to the nail grinder. (Pip is still a work in progress) I have the same nail grinder as you do, the one that Tracy recommended awhile back, and I love it! It's so much easier and gets the nails nice and close plus an added benefit is they are smoother, so no snagging on things. Now I just have to get Pip used to it. Roo is a breeze to do now.  

With Roo I cut all her nails (one last time with the clipper) as short as I could first and then used the grinder briefly on each nail. I'll be doing that each week now to maintain.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Just noticing yours is a lot quieter than mine so I must need to tighten something. I noticed you mentioned that at the beginning of the video...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> Thanks for the video.  That was helpful to see, I am ordering that grinder asap. And I figure I need to start while Leila is still young.
> Have you done bryco's nails yet? I tried using the emery board on leila's the other day right after the vet cut them and they are so small..like around. I was afraid i'd break one off. Maybe it's cause she's young. Anyway she wasn't diggin' it.


Yup, Bryco gets his done every week just like everyone else...it's a quick little process. His are harder though because they're white and his foot fur is getting longer so I have to hold that out of the way, too. He wasn't a huge fan of it at first, but my dogs kinda know when Momma has a B in her Bonnet...its happening. Once he realized it didn't hurt, he just sat there and watched.



foggy said:


> Awesome video, Kristi! Thanks for posting it!
> 
> It's so funny that you should mention this as I was just talking to Tracy yesterday and telling her how happy I am that I finally got Roo to come around to the nail grinder. (Pip is still a work in progress) I have the same nail grinder as you do, the one that Tracy recommended awhile back, and I love it! It's so much easier and gets the nails nice and close plus an added benefit is they are smoother, so no snagging on things. Now I just have to get Pip used to it. Roo is a breeze to do now.
> 
> With Roo I cut all her nails (one last time with the clipper) as short as I could first and then used the grinder briefly on each nail. I'll be doing that each week now to maintain.


You will love how nice and short the nails will get eventually...makes me so happy  Yes, make sure you tighten it down each time before you use it...you just press that little metal release button, then twist the metal piece holding the sanding drum as hard as you can...usually quiets it down right away. I'm glad you like it!

I bet if you get someone to help you with Pip for the first time or two, it will help him get used to it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> You will love how nice and short the nails will get eventually...makes me so happy  Yes, make sure you tighten it down each time before you use it...you just press that little metal release button, then twist the metal piece holding the sanding drum as hard as you can...usually quiets it down right away. I'm glad you like it!I bet if you get someone to help you with Pip for the first time or two, it will help him get used to it


I LOVE it! :hello1: I'm so glad I got it. Thanks much for the tightening tip! I'm pretty useless with tools. It took me a bit to even figure out how to change the sander bit. LOL.  

As far as Pip goes, I think I can get him to come around to it, but I'll take your suggestion and have someone help, I think that will make a difference. He's really afraid of the noise and the feel of the vibration on his nail. Roo was at first too, but she's totally come around to it and is fine with it now.  I love the fact that the quick will start to recede too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am SO PROUD of you guys!! Kristi, that video was awesome! You guys are a crack up. 

It can be done with one person, but two people does make it easier. David usually holds brody up against his chest with his legs out towards me and I take hold of the paw and grind the nails. I do them once a week and it literally takes 1-2 seconds per nail and they are always short. So much easier than trying to clip them and then dealing with an unhappy dog if you accidentally hit the quick. 

You guys are doing so great. I was just telling Paula about a friend of mine whose dog falls ASLEEP when she grinds nails! She holds him in her lap upside down and works on the nails one at a time and her dog just relaxes and goes to sleep. Funny. Brody is never that relaxed. ha.

Thanks so much for posting that great video. It really helps to see someone do it instead of just talking about it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I am SO PROUD of you guys!! Kristi, that video was awesome! You guys are a crack up.
> 
> It can be done with one person, but two people does make it easier. David usually holds brody up against his chest with his legs out towards me and I take hold of the paw and grind the nails. I do them once a week and it literally takes 1-2 seconds per nail and they are always short. So much easier than trying to clip them and then dealing with an unhappy dog if you accidentally hit the quick.
> 
> ...


My biggest beef w/ clipping was a lot of times their nails would crack or split, then snag or get worse, and look dirty or just yucky... They look healthy now, I love it. Someone even commented the other day and asked if Oakley didn't have nails ... ha!

I had to make the video for my mom, anyway, and figured why not share my 10 pm video making delirium, incase someone else wanted to give this a try.

Hopefully more people will try it, I think it's better for the dog. When Miles holds them (instead of the camera like he did for me for the video), its 1000 times easier and very quick. 

Laurel's nails were about twice their current length, if not a bit longer, before we got the grinder. Clickity clickity clickity...no more of that!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I was just telling Paula about a friend of mine whose dog falls ASLEEP when she grinds nails! She holds him in her lap upside down and works on the nails one at a time and her dog just relaxes and goes to sleep. Funny. Brody is never that relaxed. ha.


Almost all of mine fall asleep.  I do them the same way - lay them on their backs in my lap & hold them against me like you would a baby. They've always fallen asleep. Makes it so much easier. 

On another note Milo's quicks have always been very long & I can't seem to get them shortened up. I get nervous because their nails are cloudy like so I can't always see the quicks good enough so I get nervous & always leave more room than I need to "just in case". I need to work at getting his shorter but I better grinding tool would help so I don't need to spend 2 minutes on each individual nail. I tell you...pedi paws are crap! LOL


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> Almost all of mine fall asleep.  I do them the same way - lay them on their backs in my lap & hold them against me like you would a baby. They've always fallen asleep. Makes it so much easier.
> 
> On another note Milo's quicks have always been very long & I can't seem to get them shortened up. I get nervous because their nails are cloudy like so I can't always see the quicks good enough so I get nervous & always leave more room than I need to "just in case". I need to work at getting his shorter but I better grinding tool would help so I don't need to spend 2 minutes on each individual nail. I tell you...pedi paws are crap! LOL


Get this grinder, it's only $10 plus S & H, so like $16 total I think is what I paid, and it's wonderful. 

I'm sure you know this, but if you shine a bright flashlight through the nail, it will let you see the quick, even if the nail is black. I use this as a guide and kept checking for Laurel. Hers were massively long and she bit me (yes...bit me!) every time I tried to go near them with a regular file or clippers at first.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just found out we have that store here!  yay, no shipping! Going there today.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> Just found out we have that store here!  yay, no shipping! Going there today.


Woot! Let us know how it goes. If I were you I'd print out the online price so they will give it to you in the store!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I called them to make sure they were still in business and asked if they had it and yep its 10 bucks. woot woot! Gonna grind some nails today.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Get this grinder, it's only $10 plus S & H, so like $16 total I think is what I paid, and it's wonderful.
> 
> I'm sure you know this, but if you shine a bright flashlight through the nail, it will let you see the quick, even if the nail is black. I use this as a guide and kept checking for Laurel. Hers were massively long and she bit me (yes...bit me!) every time I tried to go near them with a regular file or clippers at first.



I think I'll go ahead & order it. I was just telling hubby the other day I wanted to get a regular grinder/drumel. So theres no excuse now that I have a decent one right here! hehe

Well, blondie here never thought of a flash light. :tard: I try to use the sun when it's shining "just right" to see it. But even then their nails are so "cloudy" like? I don't know if it's because I'm still clipping as well? I know that damages their nails so maybe when I get this new grinder I can stop using the clippers all together which would be great! 

It's funny you say that about Laurel biting you. Maya was just the opposite. First time I took the pedipaws to Maya she was less than impressed. I didn't take it slow with her (sometimes I think that empowers them in a way). Made her deal with it from day one & she's been okay every since. Except when I do her front right paw...for some reason she always gets fidgety with that one & sometimes will still growl until I correct her & keep going. Then she just deals with it. LOL

Thanks for the link & the vid again...I think I'll be off to order it now!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> I think I'll go ahead & order it. I was just telling hubby the other day I wanted to get a regular grinder/drumel. So theres no excuse now that I have a decent one right here! hehe
> 
> Well, blondie here never thought of a flash light. :tard: I try to use the sun when it's shining "just right" to see it. But even then their nails are so "cloudy" like? I don't know if it's because I'm still clipping as well? I know that damages their nails so maybe when I get this new grinder I can stop using the clippers all together which would be great!
> 
> ...


All I know is this works so much better than clipping. They got downright psychotic over the clippers...even sweet little Oakley lol. Hopefully it works out for you...I've been really impressed with how well this grinder works, we've been using it for like 2 months now and its still goin' strong on the very first sanding drum. Woo woo!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW what a great vid, that looks great, I wonder how Rocky would like it.

Your doggies are so cute!!!! And Trigger with his wee lampshade 
But no Bryco, boo, we need another vid!! LOL, loved the vid and your accent, its so cool!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been grinding Paco's nails, for a few months but he dosen't fall asleep he keeps a evil eye on me through the whole process. I have never been able to get them really short like Brody's, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> WOW what a great vid, that looks great, I wonder how Rocky would like it.
> 
> Your doggies are so cute!!!! And Trigger with his wee lampshade
> But no Bryco, boo, we need another vid!! LOL, loved the vid and your accent, its so cool!


LOL That's because "The Dinkus" aka Bryco...is less than cooperative. On many counts LOL. I will make some sort of video or pictures of him though 

Its so weird, I don't think of myself as having an "accent"...that's what everyone else has!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Got my set:hello1: Now to try it out, eek! i'm a wee bit scared.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> Got my set:hello1: Now to try it out, eek! i'm a wee bit scared.


Let us know how it goes...we'll be waiting!  Best of luck! Keep in mind this will be "weird" for her at first.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck with it, cherper! Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> LOL That's because "The Dinkus" aka Bryco...is less than cooperative. On many counts LOL. I will make some sort of video or pictures of him though
> 
> Its so weird, I don't think of myself as having an "accent"...that's what everyone else has!


Awwww your nicknames are so adorable lol!! Hahaha I can't imagine Bryco to be any trouble at all he looks to sweet. 

Your 'accent', I know what you mean, I sound like everyone else around me as well, love hearing people from other countries voice/accents.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I posted two videos of him for you on the "Pictures" section  Enjoy!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Scottish and british accents are the best!  Love to hear them.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I posted two videos of him for you on the "Pictures" section  Enjoy!


Thanks I loved the videos!!



cherper said:


> Scottish and british accents are the best!  Love to hear them.


Awwwww I love to hear American accents, suppose I hear myself too much lol!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

great video...thanks for sharing! I have a dremmel too...I'm going to give it a go. I was goign to buy one for the dog's specifically but I figured "why?"


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> great video...thanks for sharing! I have a dremmel too...I'm going to give it a go.


Nail grinding party!!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

foggy said:


> Nail grinding party!!


yea, B's are nice and short but Lucy's need some work...I'll need help with her though...sigh...lot's of it too!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Lucy is like my Pip. Although Pip let's me cut his with not too much issue, but the grinder scares the heck out of him. : \


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

My trainer told me that you need to get them accustomed to the grinder before you actually do the grinding. With Paco, I showed to him, then after a few days I layed it next to him when we was laying down, then after a few weeks of that I turned in on low and let him hear the noise, then I turned it on high, it took about a month for him to get accustomed to it, but he still dosen't like the Hi so I mostly use it on low.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

foggy said:


> Lucy is like my Pip. Although Pip let's me cut his with not too much issue, but the grinder scares the heck out of him. : \


Aww...lucy in Pip sound so similar this way. I'm very unsure about the grinder with her...i will try though!



Tanna said:


> My trainer told me that you need to get them accustomed to the grinder before you actually do the grinding. With Paco, I showed to him, then after a few days I layed it next to him when we was laying down, then after a few weeks of that I turned in on low and let him hear the noise, then I turned it on high, it took about a month for him to get accustomed to it, but he still dosen't like the Hi so I mostly use it on low.



Sounds like good advice!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

foggy said:


> Nail grinding party!!


ccasion9:ccasion7: haha! I got my chi mix done, she just rolled over on her back and laid there. lol Knew she would thats why i chose her to be 1st  Hers are still long so i will do them again in a wk. 
I tried leila but i didn't have help, so i only got like 2. haha I will have hubby help me later.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I do Rico's once a week...I really like the nails short and clean. He has a pedi-paws--works great but I'd like faster. Can't imagine doing all of the M-Chis with it...

We also got another that you can plug in to charge...the head seems not as good as the pedi-paws. I am going to check ou this one.

Oh and Rico hates getting nails done, he just doesn't like it. I still do it though


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Ohh..the you tube clip is adorable...I love the end when they are all after you for the treat !!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha i was cracking up at the part where u were saying cookie,dinner,hungry LOl! so cute. poor piglet. lovely nails at the end. i already know dexter would hate this so im not even gonna try haha


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> ccasion9:ccasion7: haha! I got my chi mix done, she just rolled over on her back and laid there. lol Knew she would thats why i chose her to be 1st  Hers are still long so i will do them again in a wk.
> I tried leila but i didn't have help, so i only got like 2. haha I will have hubby help me later.


Yay glad your chi mix was so easy! I'd have started with her first too.  LOL. Leila is young so it's a good time to start with her when your hubby can help. Good luck!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha i was cracking up at the part where u were saying cookie,dinner,hungry LOl! so cute. poor piglet. lovely nails at the end. i already know dexter would hate this so im not even gonna try haha


You might be surprised! I thought that mine, esp. Oakley, were going to detest it, but she is by far the most cooperative. I have been really impressed, even Laurel tolerates it and she bites me over just about anything LOL.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I was just thinking the same thing as Kristi just said, Pidge. I thought Roo would go crazy, but she was quite easy to come around to it. You might want to just give Dexter a try and just see. Once you get used to it, it's honestly much easier than using a clipper.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Well, my clipping party was a major FLOP! Bailey is so easy to clip I think I'll stick with that...she really didn't like the grinder and I don't want her associtaing it with her regular nail clipping and getting scared of that too. Lucy..oh lucy...not good, not good at all!


----------

